# Please??



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

hi i just wanted to know if anyone in the uk keeps black mamba's and king cobra's and if its poss (i pay P+P) to have a shed of one if not both of these snakes at all?

full/broken sheds are fine 

let me know

thanks


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a black mamba shed - PM me your address, I'll send it to you!


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

PM sent

Thank You


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

ive been thinking and any DWA snake would be great.

there are a few i do want 

black mamba
king cobra
any tye of rattlesnake
Vipers (eyelash viper)

i would like any sheds at all


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

davidlottr said:


> ive been thinking and any DWA snake would be great.
> 
> there are a few i do want
> 
> ...


 i have a rhombic night adder just shed and a eastern diamond back just shed pm me your details will post them you


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

davidlottr said:


> ive been thinking and any DWA snake would be great.
> 
> there are a few i do want
> 
> ...


 try tom charlton for king sheds


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

pm sent and thanks

any DWA snake sheds would be great

thanks all


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a pretty cool puff adder shed you would be welcome to, same as the others PM me your address.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have some gaboon sheds, rather large ones too. Southern copperhead sheds and western bush viper sheds. Same as rest, pm your address.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

SiUK said:


> I have a pretty cool puff adder shed you would be welcome to, same as the others PM me your address.


 Thank you PM Sent



Piraya1 said:


> I have some gaboon sheds, rather large ones too. Southern copperhead sheds and western bush viper sheds. Same as rest, pm your address.


 Thank you PM sent


keep them comming people
thanks:2thumb:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

any DWA snake sheds please and Sp of snake just post what you have on here or PM me:notworthy:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've posted yours - you owe me 3 quid, I think I got ripped in the Post Office...

You have:

1 large black mamba shed
1 eastern green mamba shed
1 large male Indian cobra shed
1 3.5ft king cobra shed

The black mamba is the best one...

Dave


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you :2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:

have sent Pm about payment


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

davidlottr said:


> Thank you :2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:
> 
> have sent Pm about payment


Only joking... my bills are paid now this month, I would have only spent what was left on sweets anyway.... You saved my teeth!

Enjoy the skins!


Cheers,

Dave


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you sooooo much mate : victory::notworthy:

will add just one thing to this, i am so jealous of you and all DWA snake keepers.

take my hat off to you


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Only joking... my bills are paid now this month, I would have only spent what was left on sweets anyway.... You saved my teeth!
> 
> Enjoy the skins!
> 
> ...


 
dude just got them 2day thanks the mamba was the best one out of them all, if you get any more could you send them my way??


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool, glad you like them!


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

got some nice sheds from pythondave82 thanks 

still looking for more, anything full/part dont mind (full would be better but anything will do)

would like some vipers and rattle's, looking for small, med or large sheds.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

hi i am still looking for some more sheds

any DWA snake sheds, would love a full king crobra adult but any DWA snake shed are great thanks


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Well there you go. It seems you guys aren't the Ba****d's your made out to be then :lol2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

paulds said:


> Well there you go. It seems you guys aren't the Ba****d's your made out to be then :lol2:


]

what do you mean by that?


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

hey what are you going to do with your sheds frame them or something? was just wondering think you pinched them all i asked for some for my sis but got no reply lol:2thumb:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> ]
> 
> what do you mean by that?


 There's been a lot of negativity on here about these guys recently, claiming they're not helpful and rude.

The fact they have been happy to help you out shows that they're not a bad bunch really : victory:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

XxTOTTYxX said:


> hey what are you going to do with your sheds frame them or something? was just wondering think you pinched them all i asked for some for my sis but got no reply lol:2thumb:


yeah i am putting them in frames and sticking them on the wall as i know i can not get a DWAL as i would like to have about 3 years min to do my homework on DWA snake first before i even think about getting one.



paulds said:


> There's been a lot of negativity on here about these guys recently, claiming they're not helpful and rude.
> 
> The fact they have been happy to help you out shows that they're not a bad bunch really : victory:


o i see what you mean, the fact is there are a few people on RFUK who can be like that, so no1 should hold that on one bit on here, i have come across a few people who have been far from helpful, but on the other hand i have come across more people who are willing to help.

the thing i dont like on here is the fact that people get grilled about spelling, and asking things, but the fact is that everyone has to start somewhere, and if you dont ask you dont know.


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

thats cool, some of those snakes are fantastic, id never be able to own one of those, so this is the closest i get looking through these pics lol :2thumb:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

XxTOTTYxX said:


> thats cool, some of those snakes are fantastic, id never be able to own one of those, so this is the closest i get looking through these pics lol :2thumb:


 
i will one day, i would like DWA snake more then a dog even tho i love my dog to bits + a dog if trained the wrong way could kill someone and you can keep and breed them other anything.

like i said tho i would like about 3 years min before i think about getting a DWAL + its like 1500 quid here


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> o i see what you mean, the fact is there are a few people on RFUK who can be like that, so no1 should hold that on one bit on here, i have come across a few people who have been far from helpful, but on the other hand i have come across more people who are willing to help.
> 
> the thing i dont like on here is the fact that people get grilled about spelling, and asking things, but the fact is that everyone has to start somewhere, and if you dont ask you dont know.


 Your right bud, it's nice to be nice.

Off topic but did you manage to sell your BCI?


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

paulds said:


> Your right bud, it's nice to be nice.
> 
> Off topic but did you manage to sell your BCI?


 
yeah, she went a few weeks ago, nice looking snake, just did nto feel the same way about her that i do for my other snakes.


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

aww thats cool well good luck getting what you want im sure it will be fantastic for you :2thumb:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

XxTOTTYxX said:


> aww thats cool well good luck getting what you want im sure it will be fantastic for you :2thumb:


 
there is one DWA snake what i want more then any other is an eyelash viper, i dont know why i just love them.


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

thats cool i like the gaboon viper i like them all really ive just done a post for sheds thats a good idea you had hope you didnt mind me pinching it they would look fab in frames :2thumb:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> yeah, she went a few weeks ago, nice looking snake, just did nto feel the same way about her that i do for my other snakes.


 Didn't think you would have much trouble selling, I have a sibling



davidlottr said:


> there is one DWA snake what i want more then any other is an eyelash viper, i dont know why i just love them.


 They are stunning looking snakes, I'd be interested in seeing a few of these if anyone has any pics?


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

XxTOTTYxX said:


> thats cool i like the gaboon viper i like them all really ive just done a post for sheds thats a good idea you had hope you didnt mind me pinching it they would look fab in frames :2thumb:


na no probs its not like anyone is ever gonna run out of sheds, if you get some of someone i might ask for the next lot, ask pythondave if you can have his next shed.



paulds said:


> Didn't think you would have much trouble selling, I have a sibling
> 
> 
> 
> They are stunning looking snakes, I'd be interested in seeing a few of these if anyone has any pics?


i love eyelash viper i think there are a few people on here who have them.

im going to get a new tattoo as soon as i got the money, im thinking a sleeve on my left, no skin just tattoos, of snakes, i know someone who has all the people from spiderman on his arm in a sleeve and it look great, but i want snakes so im trying to think what sorts of snakes to have + how it will look.

i defo having a boa and a eyrlash viper, im going for a few DWA snakes and some non DWA 
anyway still looking for any sheds


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

lol i asked in a post dont think anyone wants me to have them no one replyd lol


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

XxTOTTYxX said:


> lol i asked in a post dont think anyone wants me to have them no one replyd lol


 
as i said ask pythondave

or just wait it out, like i said its not like they are going to run out lol


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

yup true :lol2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> I have some gaboon sheds, rather large ones too. Southern copperhead sheds and western bush viper sheds. Same as rest, pm your address.


 
thanks got the sheds today thank you so much, if you get any more could you drop XxTottyxX a Pm please as they are looking for sheds :2thumb:


----------

